# RMX Ventilkappen



## Caesium (14. August 2008)

Hi Jungs,

Ich verfolge hier im Forum angespannt die Stylediskussion, und sehe dass ihr hier davon echt massiv Peil habt! - An meinem old-skul RMX Stealth habe ich Totenkopfventilkappen in Weiss. Weiss war ja bis vor kurzem farblich _DER_ shit.
Jetzt habe ich Pic-Ass Kappen in Schwarz gesehen, und bin verunsichert - wären diese nicht evtl. viel fetter zum schwarzen RMX?!
Ich steh halt auf old-skul und Rock'n'Roll.

Was würdet ihr also machen? Schwarz-Weiss - Totenkopf oder nicht?

Ich bin echt ra(d)tlos! Danke für eure Tips!


----------



## numinisflo (14. August 2008)

Jetzt bin ich aber mal völlig sprachlos.

Ist ein RMX Stealth old-skul? Oder old-school? Vermutlich weder noch, aber for sure DER shit, jedoch sehe ich keine fette connection zu den abgefahrenen Pic-Ass-Kappen, holy shit, pass the joint, und jetzt? Damn, ich bin out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. August 2008)

Das ist wieder eine Typische Rocky Forum Antwort


----------



## Fabeymer (14. August 2008)

Ich würde die "Aces of spades" nehmen, weil mir persönlich das ganze Totenkopfzeug nicht so recht gefallen mag.


----------



## numinisflo (14. August 2008)

@ Dr. H: Ich möchte als Gegenzug für meine "typische Rocky Forum Antwort" gerne deine Version zu diesem Thread u. dieser Frage hören!


----------



## arseburn (14. August 2008)

Ventilkappen sind eh unstylish und gehören wenn, dann nur an einen US Oldtimer nach '53 und vor '74.


----------



## Caesium (15. August 2008)

Danke für wenigstens eine hilfreiche Antwort! Mich zieht's eh zu den Aces...
Top!
Numinisflo danke ich für die Rockyforum typische Antwort!


----------

